# British locos on the Kent & North Wales Light Railway



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Here´s a quick selection of the British locos stocked at the Kent depot of the Kent & North Wales Light Railway, located in my basement in Alsace, France. Most are Roundhouse and Accucraft live steam with a couple of battery powered ones for when things have to go quicker!


http://www.youtube.com/user/KandNWLR?feature=mhee


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

WOW! That's a very beautiful layout and some great looking live steam engines. 
I watched the other movies on your Youtube channel; marvelous!!


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for watching. Hoping to post some more stuff on Youtube soon!


----------

